# Smoker too hot; no temperature control on it



## nielloeb (Jul 23, 2014)

Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker and Grill.  It is too hot.  Should my first try at a solution be making sure the water pan is full and not having too much wood in the bottom?  If that doesn’t work, what should my second try be?  Less wood?  Fewer rocks? Offset the bottom chamber on the firebox so heat (and smoke) leaks out before it moves up to the meat? Keep the side access door open (this allows you to put in more wood and refill the water pan while smoking)? Offset the top lid so heat (and smoke) leaks out?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2014)

How do you know, for sure, it is too hot......    Are you using a calibrated therm to check the temp....


----------



## nielloeb (Jul 23, 2014)

>How do you know, for sure, it is too hot...... Are you using a calibrated therm to check the temp....

My meats crust quickly and cook in 2/3 of the minimum time in recipes, providing little smoky flavor on the inside.


----------



## padronman (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't own a Brinkman but how much wood are you using?  Not sure if that is what is causing the temp spikes though.  Remember too that minimum time in recipes is just a guideline.  All cuts of meat react in different ways and cook at different time schedules.  You are simply looking at Internal Temps to make sure the meat is done to proper (safe) temp. 

Are you using a lot of sugars in your rub?  If so then they may be burning (crusting) the meat too soon. 

Maybe a Brinkman owner will be able to help more.

Scott


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2014)

OK.....  I looked at that grill.....   It is basically an outdoor electric oven with no temp control....     AND I take it you don't use a thermometer to check your temps.....  You should do that...  smoker and meat temperature therms....
Look into a PID for temp control....  Not only can you use it for the smoker, but lots of other stuff for controlling the temp....


----------



## nielloeb (Jul 23, 2014)

Would this work? 

Buy the AGPtek Digital All-purpose Temperature Controller STC-1000 w/Sensor for about $20

Plug it into my wall

Plug the grill into this new controller

Put the controller’s sensor in the grill

Set the controller to turn the grill off when the temperature reaches, say 225 degrees and back on at, say 220 degrees


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 23, 2014)

nielloeb said:


> Would this work?
> 
> Buy the AGPtek Digital All-purpose Temperature Controller STC-1000 w/Sensor for about $20
> 
> ...


As a note, those controllers only read in celsius usually. You need to read the description to confirm what the output is. Also, it's not just plug it in and go. You'll need to wire it up into a project box with an extension and what not. Lastly, the sensor is usually a rubbery type material and I wouldn't be putting it in a hot smoker. 

If your electrically inclined, you can get a MyPin TA4 with a thermocouple and heat sink and wire it up for precision control for under $50 total. Honestly, I have 2 set up for my electric brewery and I'm not 100% electrically inclined, I just follow directions well.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm glad some of the "electronics" guys/gals are here to help you out.....   when it comes to controllers, my Bride is the controller around here... and that is all I need to know.....   sorry I can't be of more help....     Dave


----------



## oldeboone (Sep 8, 2014)

Amen to that,Dave. Installed Auber PID (and Smoke Daddy) Very happy with results. Boone


----------

